# Introduction of Blue cats in Caesar Creek.



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyone hear anything about the state starting a stocking program at CC?
SF


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

If this is some sort of joke its very cruel. If this is true thats amazing!


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Last Summer I was asked by the survey guy how I felt about the state putting them in the lake and I’ve heard from people I know that it’s going to happen.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I was told at one of the cat summit meetings by the DNR the state would not put two top predators into the same lake . But I did tell the survey guy when asked what I would like to see done with CC was the stocking of Blue cats . We can only hope that it is true .


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

That would be wonderful, blues would be an excellent compliment to that lake and would thrive in that habitat.
I had not heard they were thinking of stocking them there but one can hope.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I hear the program is producing nice fish at Hoover in Cbus.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hoover saved the entire program, the fish were first introduced in 2011, they are now pushing weights up to 30 lbs...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ive also herd they where or have expanded the blue cat stocking program. 
Check out longbarbels and his hoover dam website. He was personly put the first bluecat into hoover. And seams to be really in the know about the stocking program. 
The advancement of the program may have even been announced on his page or in the central ohio forum somewhere i cant remember.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Has anyone called District 5?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

It's all in limbo right now until after hatchery gets done with egg hatching to see what kind of numbers of fish they have before they will make any formal announcements but the hopes was for an additional 70,000 fish from production so until that happens they will make no promises.


----------

